# Opinions on a kayak paddle and anchor system



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok now that I've decided to purchase the Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game 2 I've started the shopping process and looking at needed accessories. I didn't realize there were so many different types of paddles. I need a decent paddle without paying $200-300. Should I purchase a package deal that has a paddle and rod holders, or shop individual accessories. I will be carrying two rods. Any advise is appreciated. Also advice on an anchor system. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

You'll want a carbon fiber paddle. The Aquabound Manta Ray is a great carbon fiber paddle @ about $140.00. That's a fairly wide kayak, I would go with a 240 cm paddle:

https://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Bound-H...=8-4&keywords=aqua+bound+manta+ray&th=1&psc=1

The type of anchor really depends on what type of water you will be fishing. If it's mostly lakes and slow moving rivers or creeks, a mushroom style anchor may be suitable. Here is a recent discussion on the topic:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?141633-Type-of-Anchor


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

rwh said:


> You'll want a carbon fiber paddle. The Aquabound Manta Ray is a great carbon fiber paddle @ about $140.00. That's a fairly wide kayak, I would go with a 240 cm paddle:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Bound-H...=8-4&keywords=aqua+bound+manta+ray&th=1&psc=1
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?141633-Type-of-Anchor


I have the Manta Ray with the Posi-Lok for more ferrule options and I love it! It's really light and has a good grip.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Will check them out. Thanks


----------



## Chipper (May 31, 2017)

I would go someplace that sells paddles and put my hands on a few different models. Nobody thinks they need a $250 paddle till they hold one, and then they get it. I own an aqua-bound paddle, not sure of the model but it has a carbon shaft and carbon reinforced blades and I also own a Werner Camano which is a carbon shaft and glass blades and the difference is nigh and day. The aqua-bound is a good paddle, but the Werner is better, the weight difference is amazing imo. When you consider that after your kayak the paddle is the most important piece of non safety gear you're going to buy you really don't want to skimp. You will have your padddle in your hand more than anything else, including fishing rods. And don't do what I did and go cheap and then upgrade later because in the end you'll spend twice as much and still end up with the high end paddle. 
As far as anchors that's something to go cheap on I use a 5# weight lifting plate, if I find it's not enough I use two. They cost less than ten bucks for the two of them at Walmart. Get a decent anchor trolley or make your own and you're set. Spending twenty or so dollars on an anchor that you will likely loose doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

+1 to Chipper.
I spent about $150 on my first paddle, a bending branches Angler that had a little line retriever slot on one of the blades. I ended up covering that with duct tape because it got caught on all lines everywhere, always. I now own a Werner Camano. To expand on what Chipper said about how it feels in your hand, for me it was even more noticeable in the water. Yes a carbon fiber shaft feels better, but the blades are what move you through the water. My BB paddle had a CF shaft but plastic blades. Plastic bends. As you apply force to move the blades through the water, some of your energy is lost by the flex of the blades. The rigidity of fiberglass (and CF blades - but that's an even higher price point) transmit more of your effort to the movement of water.
My first day on the water with the Camano, I'd estimate that I paddled about 30% farther. Keep your eyes peeled for a demo day, saltwater show, or check the used boards of tkaa.org. I bought mine new from the VA Saltwater expo a few years ago for $220.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I use the one that came with my Hobie. It stows nicely and was free.


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

Just a Kayak paddle with a trolling motor attached to it. When I'm fishing from my Kayak, I ain't got time for all that silly paddling.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

So I will take the advice and try out some paddles (hands on). Also has anyone purchased the anchor wizard? Planning on fishing coastal bays and maybe venture out from beach on calmer days.


----------

